# Partage Mac-PC via wifi



## Epicure1 (25 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour à toutes et tous,

J'utilise actuellement un iMac G4 lampe, connecté à l'internet via une borne Airport extreme branchée à mon modem asbl. J'ai également une Airport Express en relais.

Pour raisons professionnelles, j'ai été contraint d'acheter un PC portable.

Si le PC a accès au réseau wifi (l'internet fonctionne), ça fait 2 semaines que je tente (= m'arrache les cheveux) de partager, via le wifi, des fichiers entre le Mac et le PC.

Par Ethernet, ça fonctionne mais ça coupe la connexion (du Mac et du PC) à l'internet. Cette solution n'est pas satisfaisante. Et puis, ce n'est pas ce que je recherche.

Je suis un manche en la matière, et je n'ai pas trouvé sur les forums de topic approprié à ma situation.

J'aimerais donc 'simplement' que le Mac et le PC puissent chacun accéder à l'internet et que je puisse en outre, via le wifi, partager des documents.

Merci d'avance de vos conseils, je désespère


----------



## jo_6466 (25 Septembre 2005)

Epicure1 a dit:
			
		

> J'aimerais donc 'simplement' que le Mac et le PC puissent chacun accéder à l'internet et que je puisse en outre, via le wifi, partager des documents.
> (


D'abord au diable la désespérance ... c'est réalisable bien entendu (mac n'est pas un boulet )

Pour cela diverses précautions et conseils sont nécessaires:
- as-tu bien selectionner "partage de fichiers mac et windows" sur ton mac?
- as-tu bien sélectionner les répertoires ou disques à partager sur ton pc?
- as-tu bien sélectionner le partage de fichiers sur ton pc?
- as-tu bien nommé ton réseau "workgroup" sur ton mac et ton pc?
- as-tu bien utilisé une jeu d'adresses fixes (192.168.0.1 ... 192.168.0.2 ... ) de la borne airport jusqu'aux machines? ...  cela garanti mieux les échanges entre machines et surtout facilite leur gestion

Il ne me vient rien d'autre à l'esprit pour l'instant
Moyennant ces précautions j'ai 3 PC et 3 Mac qui surfent, impriment sur une même imprimante et s'échangent sans problèmes des fichiers en WIFI


----------



## Epicure1 (25 Septembre 2005)

Hello et merci de ta réponse !

C'est génial : je suis de Liège également (Jupiille-Sur-Meuse) ! Le monde est petit  .




			
				jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> - as-tu bien selectionner "partage de fichiers mac et windows" sur ton mac?



Oui.



			
				jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> - as-tu bien sélectionner les répertoires ou disques à partager sur ton pc?



Je pense que oui. J'ai mis le "plus haut niveau possible" en partage (c'est à dire le dossier le plus proche de la racine de l'ordinateur - je ne sais pas si je suis clair )



			
				jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> - as-tu bien sélectionner le partage de fichiers sur ton pc?



Je pense avoir fait la procédure : propriétés > partage



			
				jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> - as-tu bien nommé ton réseau "workgroup" sur ton mac et ton pc?



Ca par contre, je ne l'ai pas fait ! Je viens de refaire la procédure sur le pc via l'assistant Configuration du réseau.

Je le fais sur le Mac également, via l'utilitaire Admin Airport, en espérant que ça ne fasse pas cafouiller les 2 bornes...



			
				jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> - as-tu bien utilisé une jeu d'adresses fixes (192.168.0.1 ... 192.168.0.2 ... ) de la borne airport jusqu'aux machines? ... cela garanti mieux les échanges entre machines et surtout facilite leur gestion



Je suis en adresse de type 10.0.1.1 -> 10.0.1.4. C'est pareil (j'avais dit que j'étais un manche  ) ?



			
				jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Il ne me vient rien d'autre à l'esprit pour l'instant



C'est déjà beaucoup d'aide et d'explications ! Merci à toi.

J'espère que ça va marcher. Je termine la procédure...

Croisons les doigts


----------



## Epicure1 (25 Septembre 2005)

... ça coince toujours ! 

J'ai donc recréer mon réseau airport baptisé WORKGROUP (y a-t-il une influence des majuscules?), auquel se connectent les 2 machines.

  J'ai comme adresses IP :

 192.168.1.1 : Extreme (borne principale - reliée en Ethernet à mon modem ADSL)
192.168.1.2 : Express (borne relais)
 192.168.1.3 : iMac
 192.168.1.4 : PC portable

Ca "ping" dans le network utility sur l'IP du PC ; le mac est connecté à l'internet mais plus le PC 
! Alors même qu'il me signale qu'il est connecté à WORKGROUP et que la force du signal est excellente.

Quand je disais que j'étais désespéré...


----------



## Epicure1 (25 Septembre 2005)

Je viens de vérifier : j'ai accès au web via le pc lorsque je ne lui donne pas d'IP fixe. A partir du moment où il "obtient une adresse IP automatiquement", alors plus de problème pour le web.

Rien côté partage par contre... Logique I guess.


----------



## jo_6466 (26 Septembre 2005)

Epicure1 a dit:
			
		

> ... ça coince toujours !
> 
> J'ai donc recréer mon réseau airport baptisé WORKGROUP (y a-t-il une influence des majuscules?), auquel se connectent les 2 machines.
> 
> ...


Donc tout le monde est en workgroup et tes adresses sont correctes
Bizarre que ton pc ne veuille pas d'une adresse fixe?
Ton PC se connecte via la borne express ou extrême?
J'essayerais dans un premier temps le partage sans la borne express

Si cet essai n'est pas concluant j'essayerai ceci ... 
place ta borne extrême en distributeur d'adresses
place ton pc en "obtenir une adresse IP"
laisse ton mac et ta borne express en ip fixe


----------



## jo_6466 (26 Septembre 2005)

oupss


----------



## Epicure1 (27 Septembre 2005)

Hello ! 

Je sèche toujours à l'heure actuelle.

J'ai l'impression que le merdouillage peut venir effectivement de la borne Express en relais.

Je chercher tous azimuts pour configurer le truc comme tu me le conseilles, mais je rame pour l'instant.


----------



## Epicure1 (27 Septembre 2005)

J'ai une hypothèse explicative à mon problème.

Mon abonnement Teledisnet (Familiy Pack : http://www.teledisnet.be/default.cfm?channel=teledisnet_tarifs&type=one&pack=family) m'autorise 2 connexions. Le fait qu'il y a la Extreme + Express + Mac + PC ne me fait pas excéder ce maximum autorisé ?

Ca n'a peut-être rien à voir ?


----------



## NightWalker (27 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour,

Tu as pu avoir la connexion internet avec ton PC en configuration automatique... peux-tu nous dire l'adresse IP du PC en ce moment là ?  (normalement 192.168.2.xxx)  Pour l'avoir, tu vas dans "Démarrer - Exécuter", là tu tapes "cmd" puis entrer. Dans la fenêtre commande, tu tapes "ipconfig".


----------



## Epicure1 (27 Septembre 2005)

Hello et merci de ton message.

Mon "hypothèse explicative" est une connerie puisque le Mac et le PC peuvent surfer en même temps. Afin de le vérifier, j'ai remis ma config "à zéro" :

- réseau commun : WORKGROUP
- Extreme : borne d'accès principale connectée à internet via Ethernet (c'est elle qui plugge dans mon modem adsl)
- Express : borne d'accès distante connectée via Airport WDS
- Niveau réseau : aucune des 2 bornes de distribue d'adresses IP
- via DHCP, mon Mac reçoit l'IP 62.197.105.193

Sur le pc, lorsque je procède comme tu l'indiques (cmd puis ipconfig), j'obtiens :

"carte ethernet connexion réseau sans fil :
IP : 62.197.104.253"
(je passe le reste)

Je sais que j'ai fait un pas en arrière en ne distribuant plus les adresses IP. Cependant, si je n'arrive pas à ce que les machines se voient, elles ont toutes les 2 accès au web.

Vu que je frôle la crise de nerfs parce que j'ai du boulot (2 sites à terminer pour des clients toujours pressés), je n'ose plus toucher à rien pour le moment.


----------



## Epicure1 (27 Septembre 2005)

Merci de vos conseils (que j'attends impatiemment, bien sur ), vraiment.

J'espère que vos éclairages m'aideront à résoudre ce problème. Tout le monde me dit pourtant "c'est tout simple, normalement ils se voient l'un l'autre"; ben pas chez moi


----------



## NightWalker (27 Septembre 2005)

Epicure1 a dit:
			
		

> Hello et merci de ton message.
> 
> Mon "hypothèse explicative" est une connerie puisque le Mac et le PC peuvent surfer en même temps. Afin de le vérifier, j'ai remis ma config "à zéro" :
> 
> ...



Voilà pourquoi les deux sont connectés à internet, mais impossible de faire les échanges de données. Ils ne se trouvent pas dans le même réseau... Et je suppose que l'authentification pour la connexion internet est effectuée par chaque machine... 

Je vais essayer de comprendre une autre chose... ton modem ADSL est branché sur la borne AirportExtreme... mais j'ai l'impression que ce n'est pas lui qui se connecte sur internet et qui partage ensuite la connexion internet ?


----------



## fpoil (27 Septembre 2005)

Je pense que jp_6466 t'a presque donné la solution à ton pb mais qu'il s'est mal exprimé. Il s'agit du réseau WORKGROUP, en effet cela ne correspond pas au nom de ton réseau airport (tu peux l'appeler comme cela mais cela ne résoudra pas ton pb) mais au nom du groupe réseau auquel appartiennent tes machines et sous windows c'est par défaut WORKGROUP. Donc si ton mac tu vas dans :

applications/utilitaires et tu choisis l'utilitaire "format de répertoire", tu dois avoir samba activé, tu dévérouilles en cliquant sur le cadenas et entrant ton mot de passe, tu doubles cliques sur samba et là tu pourras rentré le nom du groupe à savoir WORKGROUP


----------



## Epicure1 (27 Septembre 2005)

Hello et merci de vos réponses.

@ fpoil : je viens de vérifier (merci de l'explication pas à pas ; ça m'a aidé). J'ai une crainte : c'est déjà la configuration qui était active (smb activé et WORKGROUP comme réseau). Quid ?

@ NightWalker (cool nickname ;-)) : je ne suis pas certain de comprendre ta question. Mon modem câble est branché dans l'Extreme (via le port avec le cercle de petits ronds - je reste un manche dans la matière). Normalement, c'est de là que part le wifi (comment le savoir ?) Le Mac est connecté à l'internet mais j'avais un signal un peu faiblard (1étage de différence). J'ai donc acheté un Airport Express pour relayer le signal.

Tout allait bien (signal amélioré) jusqu'à l'achat du PC portable.
J'avais éprouvé quelque difficulté à mettre les bornes en communication et à ce que ça se passe bien via le WDS mais je pense que c'est ok maintenant. Avec les manips que j'essaie, ça fout parfois un peu la merde mais je retrouve mes jeunes (quoique, il arrive à l'Express ne clignoter orange quand elle râle).

Bref, je pense donc bien que c'est l'extrême (paramétrée en borne principale) qui donne accès à l'internet.

L'étape suivante, c'est de distribuer les IP, c'est ça ? De quelle manière ? Partager une IP unique ou une plage d'IP ?


----------



## Epicure1 (27 Septembre 2005)

Je viens de redémarrer les deux bornes, pour voir.

Chose étrange : pas de coupure de connexion lorsque je redémarre Extreme, par contre, coupure lorsque je redémarre Express.

Ca corroborerait ce que tu pensais, NightWalker ?

C'est pourtant contraire à toute logique ! Comment Express pourrait-elle filer l'accès à l'internet alors qu'elle n'est pas connectée au modem ?!


----------



## fpoil (27 Septembre 2005)

à priori, c'est adresse ip unique que tu partages sur la 1ère borne à savoir celle connectée en ethernet sur le modem (airport extreme configurée en borne principale, dans l'onglet ethernet tu as du mettre "via dhcp").Pour l'express, pas de distribution d'ip (logique), onglet ethernet "via dhcp" et peut être la configurer en borne "accès à distance" ou quelque chose comme cela. (j'ai presque la m^me config sauf que chez moi c'est l'express la borne principale et l'ap netgear wg 602 la borne secondaire et cela fonctionne)


----------



## Epicure1 (27 Septembre 2005)

Oui, c'est la config que j'ai actuellement.

Malheureusement, l'Express (que je n'ai pas déplacé), est en orange clignotant à présent ! Alors que pourtant le signal est aussi fort que quand l'Express est en vert fixe.

Pfiou, c'est dure dur, le wifi


----------



## NightWalker (27 Septembre 2005)

Epicure1 a dit:
			
		

> Hello et merci de vos réponses.
> 
> @ fpoil : je viens de vérifier (merci de l'explication pas à pas ; ça m'a aidé). J'ai une crainte : c'est déjà la configuration qui était active (smb activé et WORKGROUP comme réseau). Quid ?
> 
> ...



En fait ce qui m'intrigait au début est que ton Mac et ton PC possèdait deux adresses IP internet différentes  62.197.xxx.yyy. Or habituellement, il ne doit y avoir qu'une seule @IP internet, donc une seule connexion internet qui sera partagée avec toutes les machines se trouvant sur le réseau.

D'où ma question, pour les connexions internet, est-ce que ce sont le Mac et le PC qui se connectent sur internet (avec log et mot de passe) ?  ou est-ce que c'est l'Extreme qui est configuré pour se connecter sur internet (log et mot de passe) ?


----------



## Epicure1 (27 Septembre 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> D'où ma question, pour les connexions internet, est-ce que ce sont le Mac et le PC qui se connectent sur internet (avec log et mot de passe) ? ou est-ce que c'est l'Extreme qui est configuré pour se connecter sur internet (log et mot de passe) ?



J'ai bien l'impression que c'est l'Extreme qui gère le tout. Comment en être certain je ne sais pas. En tout cas, dès que j'ai pluggé mon Mac dans mon modem, l'adsl était dispo sans que je fasse quoi que ce soit si mes souvenirs sont bons.

Et lorsque j'ai acheté ma borne Airport Extreme, même topo : j'ai branché la borne et le modem ensemble et j'étais connecté.

Pour info, j'ai l'internet par câble (peut-être que ça a une influence)

Dans les préférences systèmes > réseau, l'état du réseau me signale que "Airport est connecté à WORKGROUP" et que je suis "connecté à Internet via WORKGROUP".


----------



## NightWalker (27 Septembre 2005)

Epicure1 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai bien l'impression que c'est l'Extreme qui gère le tout. Comment en être certain je ne sais pas. En tout cas, dès que j'ai pluggé mon Mac dans mon modem, l'adsl était dispo sans que je fasse quoi que ce soit si mes souvenirs sont bons.
> 
> Et lorsque j'ai acheté ma borne Airport Extreme, même topo : j'ai branché la borne et le modem ensemble et j'étais connecté.
> 
> ...



Ayé, j'ai presque compris... à priori quand on passe par le câble, on n'a pas besoin de faire une "authentification" pour se connecter sur internet. Il suffit juste de configurer le réseau en automatique ou via DHCP et ça marche. Tu peux vérifier dans "Préférences Système - Réseau" (OS X) et dans les Propriétés réseaux pour XP.

Effectivement, si tu fixe les adresses IP, tu peux maintenant faire communiquer le Mac et le PC, mais du coup tu n'as plus de connexion internet.

Sur le Mac c'est assez facile à résoudre ce problème, "Préférences Système - Réseau", dans "Afficher" sélectionne "Configuration des ports réseau". Clique sur le bouton "Nouveau", donne le nom "Ethernet local" par exemple et sélectionne "Ethernet intégré" pour "Port". Une validée, tu retrouveras le nouveau port dans la liste. Retourne dans "Afficher" et sélectionne maintenant "Ethernet local", tu peux lui donner une adresse IP fixe comme tu l'avais fait précédemment. Lorsque tu valides tout ça, ton Mac possède maintenant deux ports Ethernets, un pour internet et l'autre pour communiquer avec ton PC. 

Le problème maintenant de créer un deuxième port  réseau sous XP... ??? Personnellement je l'ai toujours fait en branchant une deuxième carte réseau... je n'ai jamais essayé de créer un deuxième port ethernet avec la même carte... quelqu'un pourrait peut-être renseigner pendant que je cherche... il va falloir attendre demain au travail...


----------



## Epicure1 (27 Septembre 2005)

Ayé, merci de ta réponse ! 

C'est fait. Le Mac est prêt. J'essaierai aussi de me renseigner pour les possibilités sur PC.

Question ridiculissime : Ethernet permet quand même le wifi ?! (je pensais que ce n'était que filaire).

Je suis vraiment nul sur le coup


----------



## NightWalker (27 Septembre 2005)

Mouarff... la question piège 

Tu n'as pas tout à fait tort, à priori le Ethernet (802.3) utilise le support fillaire (coax, pair torsadé, fibre optique) et à côté on a le réseau sans fil WiFi (802.11).

Mais ce qui est important est que tout ce ptit monde utilise comme protocole le TCP/IP...


----------



## billy_boolean (28 Septembre 2005)

Chez Teledisnet ils n'autorisent que 2ip pour ton réseau.

je pense que tu as déja ces deux IP prise par deux machine, L'express et une des deux machine.

il faut configurer ton routeur pour que lui ait l'IP principale fournie par l'ale et lui redirige le tout.

je connais plus les noms par coeur et pour le cable c'est encore différent.


j'ai l'impression de pas avoir été clair... si qqun comprend faites signe 

si ca va vraiment pas, tu revends ton airport et tu prends un linksys lool


----------



## NightWalker (28 Septembre 2005)

billy_boolean a dit:
			
		

> Chez Teledisnet ils n'autorisent que 2ip pour ton réseau.
> 
> je pense que tu as déja ces deux IP prise par deux machine, L'express et une des deux machine.



Non, c'est bien les deux machines qui ont récupéré les deux adresses IP, poste 11, l'Express ne sert que de relai si j'ai bien compris.

Ton idée est d'utiliser une seule connexion internet puis la partager. Le fait de partager la connexion, la machine ou la borne se comporte comme un routeur. Or, il y a déjà un routeur sur le réseau, le FAI, puis que les machines doivent être configurées en automatique/viaDHCP pour obtenir la connexion internet... On peut donc avoir un sacré conflit sur le réseau...

Sinon, j'ai regardé sur le PC pour ajouter un deuxième port à la OS X, mais je ne pense pas que ce soit possible si on n'a pas deux cartes réseaux... Enfin, je n'ai rien trouvé...

On peut tricher ceci dit...   Si l'adresse IP de ton PC quand il est connecté à internet est toujours *62.197.104.253* tu peux configurer le deuxième port Mac que tu as créé en *62.197.104.252*  avec comme masque *255.255.0.0* Mais ne renseignement pas la passerelle... tu peux l'essayer pour voir, normalement ça devrait marcher....


----------



## billy_boolean (28 Septembre 2005)

en fait mon idée est de faire comme en ADSL cad le routeur prend l'IP dynamique distante, et les machines les IP fixes locales 192.168.0.X ou 10.6.32.X ou autre.

je crois que c'est le PPPoE, mais pas sur du nom.

ca doit etre possible de faire ca non ?

j'ai un ami qui est chez eux et lui a une machine connectée sur internet qui sert de routeur et firewall les autres machine se connecte via celle la avec des IP locales fixes.


----------



## NightWalker (28 Septembre 2005)

billy_boolean a dit:
			
		

> en fait mon idée est de faire comme en ADSL cad le routeur prend l'IP dynamique distante, et les machines les IP fixes locales 192.168.0.X ou 10.6.32.X ou autre.



Justement, puisque c'est le routeur qui récupère l'IP WAN (IP internet et dynamique) pourque les ordinateurs derrières le routeur puissent accéder à internet aussi, le routeur "doit" partager sa connexion. Effectivement après, les ordinateurs dans le réseau local va avoir comme adresse IP du genre 192.168.xxx.yyy avec 192.168.xxx.1 comme adresse IP du routeur. MAIS, à partir du moment que le routeur partage sa connexion internet, il se comporte alors comme un serveur DHCP. Or, il y a déjà le FAI qui office de serveur DHCP pour la connexion internet. On risque donc dans ce cas d'avoir des conflits entre deux serveurs DHCP.

N'oublies pas que la connexion internet de Epicure1 se fait en automatique... D'ailleurs Epicure1, si tu peux vérifier dans l'onglet PPPoE, il est vide/désactivé ou non ?


----------



## Epicure1 (28 Septembre 2005)

Hello et sorry de ne répondre que maintenant, je ne peux pas surfer où je veux du bureau....

@ billy_boolean : je pensais comme toi, que teledisnet limitait les connexions... apparemment, c'est pas ça qui bloque d'après NightWalker...

@ NightWalker : aucun PPPoE activé (ni dans l'Ethernet ni dans l'Ethernet local créé suite à tes conseils)

Dans l'onglet partage > partage windows, il me donne maintenant comme adresse de connexion pour les PC : \\62-197-105-193.teledisnet.be\fred (merde, maintenant vous connaissez mon vrai prénom ).

Cependant, lorsque je tape sur le pc cette adresse (exécuter), il me répond que l'emplacement réseau ne peut être trouvé. C'est logique j'imagine...

Idem lorsque je tape sans mon prénom.


----------



## NightWalker (28 Septembre 2005)

Epicure1 a dit:
			
		

> @ billy_boolean : je pensais comme toi, que teledisnet limitait les connexions... apparemment, c'est pas ça qui bloque d'après NightWalker...
> 
> @ NightWalker : aucun PPPoE activé (ni dans l'Ethernet ni dans l'Ethernet local créé suite à tes conseils)



D'après ce que vous m'aviez dit teledisnet limiterait la connexion à deux ordi seulement. Mais si j'ai bien compris, ton Mac et ton PC ont accès à internet non ?  vu que les deux possèdent deux adresses IP.

Le problème est comment faire pour avoir et la connexion internet sur les deux ordi et les partages de fichiers/dossiers.

La configuration actuelle permet d'avoir les connexions internet, mais comme on ne peut pas créer un deuxième port sur XP pour faire un réseau local ????  



			
				Epicure1 a dit:
			
		

> Dans l'onglet partage > partage windows, il me donne maintenant comme adresse de connexion pour les PC : \\62-197-105-193.teledisnet.be\fred (merde, maintenant vous connaissez mon vrai prénom ).



En fait, si tu veux juste connaitre l'adresse IP de ta machine => "Démarrer - Exécuter", tu tapes "CMD" puis valider. Dans la fenêtre tu tapes "ipconfig" puis valider...




			
				Epicure1 a dit:
			
		

> Cependant, lorsque je tape sur le pc cette adresse (exécuter), il me répond que l'emplacement réseau ne peut être trouvé. C'est logique j'imagine...


 Par contre depuis ton Mac tu peux essayer cette manip, très faible chance que ça puisse fonctionner quand même.

1. Récupère l'adresse IP de ton PC.
2. Depuis "Finder" fais "Pomme+k", dans la fenêtre qui s'ouvre, tapes "smb://adresseIPdetonPC" (Utilises les points comme séparateur)

Est-ce que le PC répond ???


----------



## Epicure1 (28 Septembre 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> D'après ce que vous m'aviez dit teledisnet limiterait la connexion à deux ordi seulement. Mais si j'ai bien compris, ton Mac et ton PC ont accès à internet non ? vu que les deux possèdent deux adresses IP.
> 
> Le problème est comment faire pour avoir et la connexion internet sur les deux ordi et les partages de fichiers/dossiers.




Tip-top, c'est ça mon problème ! Quand ça marche (parce que ça ne marche pas toujours), ils sont connectés tous les 2 lorsque non distribution des adresses IP je pense. Et ici, je viens de tester la procédure de jo_6466 dans son post : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?p=3417328#post3417328

Mais sans succès ; je suis revenu à une non distrib et ils sont tous les 2 connectés à l'internet.

iMac : 62.197.105.193
PC : 62.197.104.253




			
				NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> En fait, si tu veux juste connaitre l'adresse IP de ta machine => "Démarrer - Exécuter", tu tapes "CMD" puis valider. Dans la fenêtre tu tapes "ipconfig" puis valider...



Merci du rappel (j'ai noté le truc quelque part, pour ne plus oublier).

Question à 50 cents : le fait que l'IP est attribuée automatiquement au PC ne fait pas qu'elle change à chaque coup ?




			
				NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> 1. Récupère l'adresse IP de ton PC.
> 2. Depuis "Finder" fais "Pomme+k", dans la fenêtre qui s'ouvre, tapes "smb://adresseIPdetonPC" (Utilises les points comme séparateur)
> 
> Est-ce que le PC répond ???



Non ! Code erreur -36 (certaines données n'ont pu être lues ou écrites).

Idem en désactivant le pare-feu Windows.

Là, je pleure !


----------



## NightWalker (28 Septembre 2005)

Epicure1 a dit:
			
		

> Mais sans succès ; je suis revenu à une non distrib et ils sont tous les 2 connectés à l'internet.
> 
> iMac : 62.197.105.193
> PC : 62.197.104.253



ça confirm ce que je pensais, donc tous les deux se connectent en automatique...



			
				Epicure1 a dit:
			
		

> Question à 50 cents : le fait que l'IP est attribuée automatiquement au PC ne fait pas qu'elle change à chaque coup ?


Demanière générale, les adresses IP WAN (IP internet) attribuée par le FAI sont des adresses IP dynamiques et non pas statiques, sauf Free je crois qui propose une adresse IP fixe par défaut. Du coup, cette adresse change à chaque connexion.

Ce qui est currieux est que normalement pour les connexion en automatique/viaDHCP, l'adresse IP attribuée ne devrait pas changer beaucoup... mais bon aparemment ce n'est pas le cas ;(



			
				Epicure1 a dit:
			
		

> Non ! Code erreur -36 (certaines données n'ont pu être lues ou écrites).
> 
> Idem en désactivant le pare-feu Windows.






Tu es prê pour essayer une autre expérience...  

Puisque c'est plus facile de créer de profiles pour faire des essayes et même des ports supplémentaires... 

Garde la configuration actuelle de ton PC avec une petite modification. Tu vas dans les propriétés de ta connexion internet et fais le partage internet (je ne me souviens plus quel onglet). Vérifies quand même que tu as toujours ta connexion internet. Dis moi quelles sont les adresses IP de ton PC maintenant ? (tu dois avoir en plus quelque chose comme 192.168.0.1)

On s'attaquera à ton Mac après...


----------



## Epicure1 (28 Septembre 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Tu es prê pour essayer une autre expérience...



Toujours 




			
				NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Puisque c'est plus facile de créer de profiles pour faire des essayes et même des ports supplémentaires...
> 
> Garde la configuration actuelle de ton PC avec une petite modification. Tu vas dans les propriétés de ta connexion internet et fais le partage internet (je ne me souviens plus quel onglet). Vérifies quand même que tu as toujours ta connexion internet. Dis moi quelles sont les adresses IP de ton PC maintenant ? (tu dois avoir en plus quelque chose comme 192.168.0.1)
> 
> On s'attaquera à ton Mac après...



Ok, j'ai coché la case 'partage de connexion internet'.

Je suis toujours connecté sur le Mac et sur le PC à l'internet.

Mais l'IP du PC n'a pas changé. voilà le détail :

Suffixe DNS propre à la connexion : teledisnet.be
IP : 62.197.104.253
masque de sous-réseau : 255.255.254.0
Passerelle par défaut : 62.197.104.1

Lorsque je tente la connexion au PC (pomme+K) avec smb://62.197.104.253, il ne me met plus d'erreur mais 'tourne à vide' (il reste en connexion au serveur avec la barre de progression/attente qui n'arrête pas de progresser/attendre ). 

Bizarre, lorsque je désactive carrément le pare-feu windows, la tentative de connexion est directement refusée (code -36 again).


----------



## NightWalker (28 Septembre 2005)

Epicure1 a dit:
			
		

> Lorsque je tente la connexion au PC (pomme+K) avec smb://62.197.104.253, il ne me met plus d'erreur mais 'tourne à vide' (il reste en connexion au serveur avec la barre de progression/attente qui n'arrête pas de progresser/attendre ).
> 
> Bizarre, lorsque je désactive carrément le pare-feu windows, la tentative de connexion est directement refusée (code -36 again).


C'est normal... pour le moment ton Mac n'est toujours pas sur le même réseau que ton PC.

Peux-tu pinger l'adresse 192.168.0.1 ?


----------



## Epicure1 (28 Septembre 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> C'est normal... pour le moment ton Mac n'est toujours pas sur le même réseau que ton PC.



Ben merde, je croyais qu'ils partageaient WORKGROUP. Pff, dur dur le réseau  <mode_blaireau>faut dire que je m'y perds, aussi</mode>



			
				NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Peux-tu pinger l'adresse 192.168.0.1 ?



pas de ping depuis le Mac.

Et si je ne me suis pas gouré (exécuter > cmd > ping 192.168.0.1) pas non plus sur le pc ("délai d'attente de la demande dépassé").

J'imagine que ça confirme ce que tu penses, right ?


----------



## NightWalker (29 Septembre 2005)

Pfiouuuu... 

Juste pour vérifier, tu as bien fait comme indiqué dans cette page. Uniquement la première partie "Serveur sous Windows XP/2000".

Si ça ne marche toujours pas on va essayer à l'inverse..


----------



## Epicure1 (29 Septembre 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Pfiouuuu...
> 
> Juste pour vérifier, tu as bien fait comme indiqué dans cette page. Uniquement la première partie "Serveur sous Windows XP/2000".



Oui oui ! Manche mais pas à ce point :rateau:



			
				NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Si ça ne marche toujours pas on va essayer à l'inverse..



Woh, qu'est-ce qui m'attend là ?!


----------



## NightWalker (29 Septembre 2005)

Non non rien...

Alors donc...

1. Normalement tu devrais avoir la connexion internet actuellement avec ton Mac.

2. Dans les "Préférences Système - Partage"

   a. Onglet Service : coches "Partage Web Personnel"
   b. Onglet Internet : clique sur le bouton "Démarrer" pour démarrer le partage internet.

3. Depuis ton Mac si tu ping 192.168.2.1, tu devrais avoir une réponse positive... ça changera du XP 

4. Si tu as bien le ping, configures maintenant l'accés réseau de ton PC comme suit (approximativement, je n'ai pas de PC chez moi)

   a. Au lieu de configuration "Automatique", on va passer en manuel. 
   b. Comme adresse IP :  192.168.2.2
   c. Masque sous réseau : 255.255.255.0
   d. Passerelle : 192.168.2.1
   e. DNS primaire : 192.168.2.1   (à priori on n'a pas besoin de renseigner DNS secondaire)

Depuis ton PC, ping le Mac à l'adresse 192.168.2.1 ??? et réciproquement depuis le Mac ping le PC à l'adresse 192.168.2.2 ???

Si les ping marchent teste l'internet des deux machines et l'accès aux dossiers/fichiers partagés...

Ne pas oublier...
- sur le Mac, d'activer le "Partage Windows" dans les "Préférences Système - Partage - onglet Services"
- sur le PC, de partager bien sur un dossier/fichier
- la connexion du PC vers le Mac nécessite l'authentification de l'utilisateur déclaré sur le Mac
- la connexion du Mac vers le PC, bah tu donnes n'importe quel nom ça marchera quand même...


----------



## billy_boolean (29 Septembre 2005)

juste pour ajouter un petit truc,

je pense que teledisnet distribue des IP fixes.

je vais de ce pas vérifier sur leur site internet...

edit : je confirme, IP fixe.


----------



## NightWalker (29 Septembre 2005)

billy_boolean a dit:
			
		

> juste pour ajouter un petit truc,
> 
> je pense que teledisnet distribue des IP fixes.
> 
> ...



Bizarre ça, comment se fait-il que Epicure1 ait systématiquement une adresse différente à chaque connexion ???  Est-ce que ton adresse est sous forme :   62.197.xxx.yyy ?

Dans ta configuration tu es en "viaDHCP" aussi ?


----------



## billy_boolean (29 Septembre 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Bizarre ça, comment se fait-il que Epicure1 ait systématiquement une adresse différente à chaque connexion ??? Est-ce que ton adresse est sous forme : 62.197.xxx.yyy ?
> 
> Dans ta configuration tu es en "viaDHCP" aussi ?



moi je suis pas chez teledisnet, donc j'ai un range d'ip propre a mon FAI.

je pense qu'il récupère toujours les deux même IP.

je crois qu'il nous en dira plus a son retour.


----------



## anjel (29 Septembre 2005)

Bonjour,
Bon j'espere être sur le  bon forum.

Voilà, je possede un pc celeron 2.4ghz 512 mo ddr 80 go + dongle wifi netgear MA111V2 sous win xp et un powerbook 12" combo 1.5GHz d'origineet une freebox en mode routeur et wifi.

Tout d'abord, j'ai réussi a connecter le mac et le pc sur internet grace au wifi donc pas de probleme.
ensuite j'ai essayé de créer un réseau en wifi entre le mac et le pc tout en voulant garder ma connexion internet routé sur les deux et la je calle.

Donc y aurait il qelqu'un pour m'expliquer si c'est possible avec des mots simple (et oui suis pas un spécialiste des connexions internet).

Merci


----------



## NightWalker (29 Septembre 2005)

billy_boolean a dit:
			
		

> moi je suis pas chez teledisnet, donc j'ai un range d'ip propre a mon FAI.
> 
> je pense qu'il récupère toujours les deux même IP.
> 
> je crois qu'il nous en dira plus a son retour.


Bon tant pis... c'était juste pour vérifier si l'adresse IP est bien fixe ou non, puis que dans son cas ce n'est pas du tout ça... 


Je viens de vérifier sur le site de teledisneet.be  c'est de l'IP dynamique qu'ils proposent, c'est donc normal que son adresse IP change à chaque connexion...


----------



## NightWalker (29 Septembre 2005)

anjel a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> Bon j'espere être sur le  bon forum.
> 
> Voilà, je possede un pc celeron 2.4ghz 512 mo ddr 80 go + dongle wifi netgear MA111V2 sous win xp et un powerbook 12" combo 1.5GHz d'origineet une freebox en mode routeur et wifi.
> ...


Bonsoir,

Sur le Mac tu as activé le "Partage Windows" dans "Préférences Système - Partage" ?

Quelles sont les adresses IP des deux machines ?


----------



## ed71 (30 Septembre 2005)

si çà peut t'aider,

un pote vient chez moi se connecter à mon airport express...

il est connecté à ma borne, il partage un dossier sur son xp auquel je me connecte sans pb
seulement il n'accède pas au net

il redèmarre et là, il accède au net (et moi aussi, tjrs), seulement je n'ai plus accés à son partage malgrès la même config... en fait il faut partager un dossier dans "documents partagés" sur xp et çà marche ; apparament son xp donne accès uniquement à ces dossiers quand il est sur le net


----------



## Epicure1 (30 Septembre 2005)

Hello et merci de vos réponses ! 

J'ai été déconnecté 2 jours : mon réseau wifi a implosé faut croire  !

Je viens de m'acharner pour le remettre en place.

Suis crevé maintenant ; je vous réponds demain avec plus d'aplomb ;-)

Merci de vos posts en tout cas. Ca m'aide à ne pas baisser les bras.


----------



## Epicure1 (1 Octobre 2005)

Bonsoir tout le monde !

Sorry donc d'avoir été absent pendant 2 jours ; j'avais perdu ma connexion  et j'ai eu pas mal de boulot...

Or donc, me revoici avec une config à peu près stable pour l'instant : 

- le Mac et le PC sont tous les 2 connectés à l'internet (en même temps)
- l'Extreme assume son rôle de borne principale et distribue les IP (partage d'IP unique) et est connectée à mon modem câble par ethernet (DHCP)
- l'Express est en borne d'accès distante et connectée à l'internet via Airport
- le nom du réseau est WORKGROUP

Ca c'est pour l'internet et tout roule (je suis déjà content)

Niveau IP, la donne est la suivante :

Extreme : 10.0.1.1
Express : 10.0.1.2
PC : 10.0.1.3
Mac : 10.0.1.4

Le PC est configuré pour recevoir l'IP automatiquement.

Du point de vue partage de fichiers, ça semble toujours coincer.

Tout est fait sur le Mac (Prefs système > partage : partage windows coché). 

Lorsque je tente une connexion smb://10.0.1.3, ça tourne à vide.

Pourtant, le ping depuis le Mac vers 10.0.1.3 répond.

Le dossier partagé sous XP est bien activé.

Voilà où j'en suis.

Je ne dois plus être très loin de la vérité hein ?


----------



## NightWalker (2 Octobre 2005)

Oui on n'est plus très loin là...

Peux-tu désactiver dans un premier temps les firewall (mac et pc)... Relances les deux machines... ça pourrait débloquer la situation...


----------



## jo_6466 (2 Octobre 2005)

Epicure1 a dit:
			
		

> PC : 10.0.1.3
> Mac : 10.0.1.4
> Le dossier partagé sous XP est bien activé.


On avance dirait-on? 

Petite verification:
panneau de configuration ... outils d'administration ... gestion de l'ordinateur ... dossiers partagés
Y-a-t-il des dossiers à partager autres que IPIC$ print$ SharedDocs$ ??
J'espère que oui! ... Devraient être cités les dossiers que tu veux réellement faire partager


----------



## Epicure1 (3 Octobre 2005)

Hello !

Oui, oui, il y a bien d'autres dossiers à partager que IPIC$ print$ SharedDocs$   (merci de ta description claire qui m'a permis de localiser le truc sans soucis).

Mon beau-frère a eu la gentillesse de passer voir ce que ça racontait avant de partir un an au Canada (merci Denis!).

Visiblement, c'est au niveau du PC que la difficulté provient (tu m'étonnes).

En fait, actuellement, ma config est stable telle que je l'ai décrite la dernière fois (les 2 ordis sont sur le net en même temps).

=> mon beau-frère m'a activé le serveur web apache sur le mac, ce qui fait que je peux tester mes pages web sous IE/Win (merci le respect de CSS, duc*n de programme) avec l'IP locale comme url (10.0.1.x/nomdudossierscontenantlesite).

On a même pu vérifer que ce n'est pas le Mac qui foire puisque nous avons pluggé le PC sur la borne distante Express via Ethernet ! Et là, ça fonctionne : le Mac apparaît dans les favoris réseau et je peux m'y connecter.

ZE mystère, c'est donc : pourquoi, en wifi, est-ce que le PC coince ?!

Les panneaux de config des connexions réseau sans fil et local se ressemblent tellement qu'on ne sait pas trop voir ce qui ne va pas. Elles ont l'air toutes les deux configurées proprement pourtant (puisque l'Ethernet fonctionne et le wifi aussi).

Y a-t-il des paramètres wifi qu'on peut gérer ailleurs?! Ou pire, des paramètres "masqués" (comme le vengeur) ?

Je reprends espoir-là ; je touche au but, la fin du calvaire est proche !

Grâce à vous, je verrai la lumière

[faut une musique de Hans Zimmer derrière pour mesurer la portée des 2 dernière phrases  ]


----------



## jo_6466 (4 Octobre 2005)

Epicure1 a dit:
			
		

> ecter.
> ZE mystère, c'est donc : pourquoi, en wifi, est-ce que le PC coince ?!


Une petite verification
Lance "utilit admin airport" ...  va dans WDS ... verifies que "permettre l'accès à cette borne d'accès aux autres clients sans fil" est bien cochée et que ta borne est bien activée en borne principale

On ne sait jamais


----------



## jo_6466 (4 Octobre 2005)

Epicure1 a dit:
			
		

> ecter.
> ZE mystère, c'est donc : pourquoi, en wifi, est-ce que le PC coince ?!


Une petite verification
Lance "utilit admin airport" ...  va dans WDS ... verifies que "permettre l'accès à cette borne d'accès aux autres clients sans fil" est cochée

On ne sait jamais


----------



## Epicure1 (4 Octobre 2005)

Hello !



			
				jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Une petite verification
> Lance "utilit admin airport" ... va dans WDS ... verifies que "permettre l'accès à cette borne d'accès aux autres clients sans fil" est bien cochée et que ta borne est bien activée en borne principale



Extreme => borne d'accès principale + "permettre l'accès à cette borne d'accès aux autres clients sans fil" : OK
Express => borne d'accès distante + "permettre l'accès à cette borne d'accès aux autres clients sans fil" : OK



			
				jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> On ne sait jamais



Comme tu dis .

Non, je pense vraiment que ça vient de la config des cartes Ethernet/wifi (en l'occurrence, la wifi) du PC. Y a-t-il des paramètres masqués ou quelque chose dans ce goût-là qui ne seraient pas accessibles facilement et où je pourrais le forcer à voir le Mac en wifi ?

Puisque le PC voit le Mac quand le câble Ethernet est branché depuis le PC sur la borne, ça prouve que le wifi du Mac est ok. 

D'où mes investigations et questions côté PC... (ah, le côté obscur )


----------



## jo_6466 (4 Octobre 2005)

Epicure1 a dit:
			
		

> Puisque le PC voit le Mac quand le câble Ethernet est branché depuis le PC sur la borne, ça prouve que le wifi du Mac est ok.
> D'où mes investigations et questions côté PC... (ah, le côté obscur )


J'ai un de mes PC qui commnunique en Wifi via un routeur Wifi Robotic vers ma borne extrême et je n'ai aucun problème de voir mon mac et vice-verçà

Nom di Dju ... il m'énerve ton problème   

Mon Pc est bien en "IP automatique" ... et je n'ai rien coché d'autre 

Essaye encore ceci:
"panneau de cnfiguration" .. "options internet" ..."connexions" ....
- lance "configurer" .. puis 'suivant"
- 'configurer un reseau domestique ou un reseau de petite entreprise" ... "terminer"
- "suivant" ... "suivant" ... "cet ordinateur se connecte à internet via une passerelle" .. suivant"
- "nom au choix"  ... "suivant"
- "groupe de travail" = WORKGROUP ... "suivant"
- laisser chercher et configurer le PC 
- quitter sans creer une disquette ..

c'est fini  ... j'espère que ce sera la bonne!
Après cela il me restera une dernière petite idée  :love:


----------



## Epicure1 (4 Octobre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai un de mes PC qui commnunique en Wifi via un routeur Wifi Robotic vers ma borne extrême et je n'ai aucun problème de voir mon mac et vice-verçà
> 
> Nom di Dju ... il m'énerve ton problème



Et moi donc :hein: ...



			
				jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Mon Pc est bien en "IP automatique" ... et je n'ai rien coché d'autre



Idem, il est en automatique. J'espère que tout le reste est ok parce que c'est vrai que j'ai testé pas mal de trucs suite aux conseils fournis notamment ici. Mais je pense que c'est ok du point de vue des "cochages". 




			
				jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Essaye encore ceci:
> "panneau de cnfiguration" .. "options internet" ..."connexions" ....
> - lance "configurer" .. puis 'suivant"
> - 'configurer un reseau domestique ou un reseau de petite entreprise" ... "terminer"
> ...



Verdict : ................ non, not the one  ; ça ne change rien.



			
				jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Après cela il me restera une dernière petite idée  :love:



Dis vite 

(taper par la fenêtre, s'asseoir dessus ou acheter un iBook ne sont pas des soluces acceptables )


----------



## jo_6466 (4 Octobre 2005)

Epicure1 a dit:
			
		

> Dis vite


Il m'est déjà arrivé avec mon ex-pc de devoir desinstaller et de réinstaller une option pour qu'elle se mette à marcher par miracle 
On va donc tenter le miracle

Panneau de config .... connexions reseau .... 

- désinstaller "partage de fichiers et imprimante"
- réinstaller
- rebooter

Autre essai:

Supprimer son compte reseau et le recréer à nouveau au moyen de "créer un reseau" dans panneau config" "connexions reseau"

Bonne chance ... je croise les doigts!


----------



## Epicure1 (4 Octobre 2005)

Tiens ? Hyper bizarre :

je désinstalle donc "partage de fichiers et d'imprimantes pour les réseaux Microsoft". Je reboote et là, je n'ai plus la possibilité de cliquer sur "Propriétés". Par contre, je peux cliquer sur installer ou désinstaller. Lorsque je clique sur le premier, j'ai le choix entre client, service et protocole...

Que je clique sur client ou service, il me répond que Windows n'a pas pu trouver les pilotes pour ce périphérique !

Ca voudrait dire que je dois chercher sur le CD fourni avec le PC si le pilote s'y trouve ? Ou le télécharger ?

On met le doigt sur le problème là non ?


----------



## jo_6466 (4 Octobre 2005)

Epicure1 a dit:
			
		

> Tiens ? Hyper bizarre :
> 
> je désinstalle donc "partage de fichiers et d'imprimantes pour les réseaux Microsoft". Je reboote et là, je n'ai plus la possibilité de cliquer sur "Propriétés". Par contre, je peux cliquer sur installer ou désinstaller. Lorsque je clique sur le premier, j'ai le choix entre client, service et protocole...
> 
> ...


Oui je crois que l'on y est ... je pense que l'on avait l'impression de partager et on ne partageait rien
Ton windows ne semble donc pas bien installé .. 

Reste à savoir comment on fait pour reinstaller 'l'affaire" ..... je cherche aussi


----------



## jo_6466 (4 Octobre 2005)

oupps


----------



## NightWalker (4 Octobre 2005)

C'est lequel comme portable PC ?  Centrino ? ou dongle WiFi ajouté ?


----------



## Epicure1 (4 Octobre 2005)

@ NightWalker : C'est un Medion MIM2080.
C'est une petite m*rde, mais j'ai pas besoin de plus (achat forcé pour valider mes sites XHTML/CSS sous IE/Win).
J'avais vérfié les specs et j'avais vu qu'il était bien wifi...

@ jo_6466 : tu crois qu'il va falloir réinstaller tout le bazar ?! Doit bien y avoir un soft à downloader non ?


----------



## NightWalker (4 Octobre 2005)

Je ne me permetrais pas de juger...  ( quoi que  )

En fait, si le WiFi est intégré, tu dois avoir les drivers parmi les CD. Sauf si c'est un CD de restore système... Certaine marque sépare le CD des drivers, d'autres l'incluent dans le CD de restore. Du coup pour remettre les drivers c'est chaud cacao...

Est-ce que ton WiFi est toujours reconnu ou pas du tout ? ou c'est juste le partage de fichiers et imprimantes qui a été désinstallé ?


----------



## Epicure1 (5 Octobre 2005)

Oui le wifi est toujours reconnu !

Merci de ne pas juger


----------



## NightWalker (5 Octobre 2005)

Et tu n'arrives pas à réinstaller le service "Partage de fichiers et imprimantes" ?   Il n'est pas impossible qu'il va te demander le CD de XP.


----------



## jo_6466 (5 Octobre 2005)

Epicure1 a dit:
			
		

> @ NightWalker : C'est un Medion MIM2080.
> C'est une petite m*rde, mais j'ai pas besoin de plus (achat forcé pour valider mes sites XHTML/CSS sous IE/Win).
> J'avais vérfié les specs et j'avais vu qu'il était bien wifi...
> 
> @ jo_6466 : tu crois qu'il va falloir réinstaller tout le bazar ?! Doit bien y avoir un soft à downloader non ?


Hélas jz crains que tu sois obligé de la faire car je ne trouve rien
Mias si c'est windows XP il suffira de lancer le disque d'installation et de choisir le mode réparer pour que lensemble soit simplement remis en ordre sans perdre ses données et réglages

On va encore chercher un peu avant de passer à l'acte ok?


----------



## jo_6466 (5 Octobre 2005)

jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Hélas jz crains que tu sois obligé de la faire car je ne trouve rien
> Mias si c'est windows XP il suffira de lancer le disque d'installation et de choisir le mode réparer pour que lensemble soit simplement remis en ordre sans perdre ses données et réglages
> 
> On va encore chercher un peu avant de passer à l'acte ok?


J'ai trouvé ceci ... à essayer:

Aller dans la base de registre à cet endroit:
HKCU \Software \Microsoft \Windows \CurrentVersion \Policies

Modifier dans la base de registre les valeurs suivantes:
Les valeurs suivantes sont de type DWORD : mettez-les à 0 

NoFileSharingControl
Retire les options de partage de fichiers dans la boite de dialogue Réseau du Panneau de configuration
NoPrintSharing
Masque les options de partage des imprimantes dans la boite de dialogue Réseau du Panneau de configuration

.


----------



## Epicure1 (5 Octobre 2005)

Hello !

J'ai l'impression que ta solution pourrait bien m'aider, là ! Une question toutefois...



			
				jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai trouvé ceci ... à essayer:
> 
> Aller dans la base de registre à cet endroit:
> HKCU \Software \Microsoft \Windows \CurrentVersion \Policies



Heu... c'est quoi la "base de registre" ?


----------



## billy_boolean (5 Octobre 2005)

je suis de près le problème 

j'aime bien els petites expressions liègeoise qui sortnt de temps en temps

pour la base de registre : demarrer -> executer -> regedit

fais attention a ce que tu fais


----------



## jo_6466 (6 Octobre 2005)

billy_boolean a dit:
			
		

> je suis de près le problème
> j'aime bien els petites expressions liègeoise qui sortnt de temps en temps
> pour la base de registre : demarrer -> executer -> regedit
> fais attention a ce que tu fais


Oui c'est vrai qu'il faut bien insister là-dessus (c'est une des faiblesses des PC) .. très délicat ce fichier

Epicure ... peux-tu verifier que dans ... panneau de config ... reseaux ...
- tu aies bien les 3 lignes correspondantes à support, protocole et service remplis par quelque chose 
Si tu pouvais en dire plus à ce sujet


----------



## jo_6466 (6 Octobre 2005)

billy_boolean a dit:
			
		

> je suis de près le problème
> j'aime bien els petites expressions liègeoise qui sortnt de temps en temps
> pour la base de registre : demarrer -> executer -> regedit
> fais attention a ce que tu fais


Oui c'est vrai qu'il faut bien insister là-dessus (c'est une des faiblesses des PC) .. très délicat ce fichier

Epicure ... peux-tu verifier que dans ... panneau de config ... reseaux ...
- tu as bien les 3 lignes correspondantes à support, protocole et service remplis par quelque chose 
Si tu pouvais en dire plus à ce sujet


----------



## Epicure1 (7 Octobre 2005)

Hello !

Sorry pour le délai de réponse, j'explose de partout 



			
				jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> Epicure ... peux-tu verifier que dans ... panneau de config ... reseaux ...
> - tu as bien les 3 lignes correspondantes à support, protocole et service remplis par quelque chose
> Si tu pouvais en dire plus à ce sujet



Heu... mini souci : je ne trouve pas réseau dans le panneau de config. J'ai bien le désormais célèbre "connexions réseau" et des liens style "Assistant config réseau" et "options internet" mais pas réseaux seul... Normal ?



			
				billy_boolean a dit:
			
		

> pour la base de registre : demarrer -> executer -> regedit
> fais attention a ce que tu fais



Merci de l'info et du conseil de prudence ; je me méfie de cette bécane depuis le début, tu sais 
N.B. : quelles expressions liégeoises ?! 



			
				jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai trouvé ceci ... à essayer:
> 
> Aller dans la base de registre à cet endroit:
> HKCU \Software \Microsoft \Windows \CurrentVersion \Policies



Alors, pour ne pas faire de conneries : je suis bien dans "policies" dans lequel j'ai un fichier (avec une icone ab) nommé "(par défaut)", type "REG_SZ", données "valeur non définie"

Policies propose par ailleurs (dans l'arborescence bien entendu) un sous-dossier nommé explorer.
Ce dernier est composé d'un fichier (avec une icone ab) nommé "(par défaut)", type "REG_SZ", données "valeur non définie" + un fichier nommé "NoDriveTypeAutoRun", type "REG_DWORD", données "0x00000091 (145)"

C'est ce dernier que je dois mettre à 0 avant de poursuivre la marche à suivre ?



			
				jo_6466 a dit:
			
		

> NoFileSharingControl
> Retire les options de partage de fichiers dans la boite de dialogue Réseau du Panneau de configuration
> NoPrintSharing
> Masque les options de partage des imprimantes dans la boite de dialogue Réseau du Panneau de configuration



Pas de trace de ces fichiers pour l'instant. :mouais:

J'ai peur là


----------



## billy_boolean (8 Octobre 2005)

voici un message très constructif...

il y a une cou*****e quelque part, ca doit se faire tout seul normalement...

si tu sais, essaye de repartor d'une ionstallation neuve de ton windows...

c'est chiant...


----------



## jo_6466 (8 Octobre 2005)

billy_boolean a dit:
			
		

> voici un message très constructif...
> 
> il y a une cou*****e quelque part, ca doit se faire tout seul normalement...
> 
> ...


C'est ce que je ferais personnellement 
Epicure ... prend ton courage à deux mains .... :rose:


----------



## Epicure1 (8 Octobre 2005)

Hello,

warf, c'est la laide ça  ; ça m'effraie un peu mais bon, à un moment ou un autre, ça devait arriver... :hein:

Ok, un de ces 4, je prendrai mon courage à deux mains et, quand j'oserai, je me taperai une réinstallation :mouais:

En tout cas, je tiens à tous vous remercier d'avoir pris la peine de m'aider sur le coup. 

Sincèrement, merci.

@+


----------



## NightWalker (8 Octobre 2005)

Tiens nous au courant quand même...

bon courages


----------



## Epicure1 (8 Octobre 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Tiens nous au courant quand même...
> 
> bon courages



Oui, oui, ça ne transparaît pas dans mon post (on dirait un message d'adieu :rose: !) mais bien entendu, si j'ose réinstaller Wind*ws, j'informerai de mes nouvelles (més)aventures  !

Merci de tes encouragements et A+


----------



## billy_boolean (9 Octobre 2005)

maitenant ta borne airport semble fonctionner correctement.

courage  avant j'en faisais 5 à 10 par jour d'install windows  donc tracasse que je sais comme c'est ch$$$t 

si jamais tu as besoin d'un coup de main

++ Billy


----------



## Epicure1 (12 Octobre 2005)

M*rde, j'ai pas encore eu le cran de me lancer dans le processus de réinstallation...

C'est normal docteur ? :mouais:


----------



## jo_6466 (12 Octobre 2005)

Epicure1 a dit:
			
		

> M*rde, j'ai pas encore eu le cran de me lancer dans le processus de r&#233;installation...
> C'est normal docteur ? :mouais:


L'univers mac commence &#224; envahir ton esprit ... tu es d&#233;finitivement pass&#233; de l'autre cot&#233; de la barri&#232;re .... windows te semble &#234;tre un Brotosaure d'avant le d&#233;luge et totalement myst&#233;rieux ... tu n'oses plus y replonger ne fut-ce qu'une minute ... la peur te torture le ventre et l'angoisse te gagne.

C'est normal Docteur ... cela fait toujours cet effet l&#224; chez les macistes qui ont perdu de vue windows depuis un bon bout de temps

Il faut vraiment du courage pour oser se replonger dans cette vase visqueuse malodorante ...  
Allez .. courage  ....lance-toi ... une derni&#232;re fois ... pour que plus jamais tu ne doives y revenir ... enfin j'esp&#232;re


----------



## anjel (16 Octobre 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir,
> 
> Sur le Mac tu as activé le "Partage Windows" dans "Préférences Système - Partage" ?
> 
> Quelles sont les adresses IP des deux machines ?


oups dsl pour le delai de repnse, je croyait qu'on était prévenu par mail quand on avait une répons à une question
donc je n'ai pas d'adresse ip fixe

je ai activé le partage windows mais sa ne changeait rien


----------



## NightWalker (16 Octobre 2005)

anjel a dit:
			
		

> oups dsl pour le delai de repnse, je croyait qu'on était prévenu par mail quand on avait une répons à une question
> donc je n'ai pas d'adresse ip fixe
> 
> je ai activé le partage windows mais sa ne changeait rien


OK, mais tu peux nous dire les adresses IP de tes deux machines ?

Sur Mac tu peux la trouver dans "Réseau", sur XP c'est un peu plus compliqué. Tu vas dans "Démarrer - Exécuter", tu tapes "cmd" et tu valides. Dans la fenêtre qui s'ouvre tapes "ipconfig" et valides.


----------



## Epicure1 (16 Octobre 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> OK, mais tu peux nous dire les adresses IP de tes deux machines ?
> 
> Sur Mac tu peux la trouver dans "Réseau", sur XP c'est un peu plus compliqué. Tu vas dans "Démarrer - Exécuter", tu tapes "cmd" et tu valides. Dans la fenêtre qui s'ouvre tapes "ipconfig" et valides.



Pff, rien qu'à ça, on comprend la différence entre le Mac fonctionnel et le PC cafouilleur...


----------



## anjel (20 Octobre 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> OK, mais tu peux nous dire les adresses IP de tes deux machines ?
> 
> Sur Mac tu peux la trouver dans "Réseau", sur XP c'est un peu plus compliqué. Tu vas dans "Démarrer - Exécuter", tu tapes "cmd" et tu valides. Dans la fenêtre qui s'ouvre tapes "ipconfig" et valides.




Pour mon powerbook
Adresse ip   192.168.0.1
Sous-réseau   255.255.255.0
Routeur    192.168.0.254

PC
Adresse ip   192.168.0.2
Sous-réseau   255.255.255.0
Routeur    192.168.0.254


----------



## NightWalker (20 Octobre 2005)

Tu as essayé en désactivant le firewall des deux machines ?


----------



## Epicure1 (31 Octobre 2005)

Il a jeté son PC par la fenêtre vous croyez ;-) ?

De mon côté, je me satisfais pour l'instant de la solution suivant laquelle lorsque je veux que les deux communiquent de façon bilatérale, je branche le PC sur l'éthernet de ma borne airport express !

Mais je n'exclus pas d'avoir un jour le feu sacré et réinstaller Wind*ze comme vous me l'avez conseillé.


----------



## JulesB (11 Décembre 2005)

Salussss!!!!      

Je suis en réseau wifi avec mes colocataires qui sont de misérables PCistes...   
Je voudrai faire ceci:
partager uniquement deux dossiers (mes DivX et mes mp3) avec eux.

J'ai activé le partage Windows et je leur ai donné mon mot de passe admin pour qu'il puissent se connecter.
HORREUR!!! Ils ont accès à tout mon dossier User et peuvent même en modifier les fichiers!!!!

 :hein: comment puis-je faire pour ne partager que ces dossiers??? 
          suis-je obligé de leur filer mon password ???   

HHHEEEEEEELLLLPPPPPP!!!!!!!


----------



## JulesB (11 Décembre 2005)

SharePoints


----------



## NightWalker (11 Décembre 2005)

Pour information, le système de partage par défaut sur tous systèmes Unix est très différent de Windows. Quand tu te connectes depuis Windows, tu dois t'identifier et ceci donne accès au *compte* d'identification. Si tu donnes le log et le pass admin, la connexion se fait donc en mode admin... 

Le mieux est de créer un compte invité avec des droits limité. Ensuite avec "SharePoints", tu peux ajouter des "points" d'accès particuliers. Mais il ne faut surtout pas donner l'accès admin.

Dans le sens inverse, Mac ver PC, tu peux donner n'importe quel nom ta connexion sera quand même établie. Il faut quand même qu'un dossier soit partagé du côté du Windows.


----------



## JulesB (12 Décembre 2005)

Sauf vot' respect m'dam la Muse, il me semble qu'avec sharepoints on peut arrêter le partage par défaut du dossier de départ.

Même en se loggant en admin, un utilisateur distant ne pourra donc pas y accèder, ceci rendant la création d'un compte invité inutile.

Non ?


----------



## NightWalker (12 Décembre 2005)

JulesB a dit:
			
		

> Sauf vot' respect m'dam la Muse, il me semble qu'avec sharepoints on peut arrêter le partage par défaut du dossier de départ.
> 
> Même en se loggant en admin, un utilisateur distant ne pourra donc pas y accèder, ceci rendant la création d'un compte invité inutile.
> 
> Non ?


Si tu as tout à fait raison... mais par sécurité, je préfère laisser OS X de gérer toutes les questions de... sécurité... Un accès en mode admin est toujours très risqué... rien ne les empêche maintenant d'utiliser ta machine en admin... non ???  ( non je ne suis pas parano  )


----------

